# Large Munsterlander



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I recently read an article about this breed and it really piqued my curiosity. As a longtime owner of Labs who loves their versatility (mine have excelled -- OK, my opinion -- as upland dogs), the article I read suggested that the Munsterlander might have the versatility of a Lab in that it points and will retrieve eagerly, even from water. I know about pointing Labs and that's something I'm also thinking about for my next dog.

My Lab, Remy, is almost 8 and I can see her beginning to slow down. In another year or two, I expect to be looking for a new dog to phase in to the family. I'm an older guy (64) and have never had a pointer. This next dog might be my last -- who knows? While I can still move quickly enough when Remy is birdy, I'm not getting any faster. I wouldn't want to give up any of those qualities Labs bring to the game, but it would be a treat to walk up on a staunch point and put the bird in the air.

I would appreciate any comments from those of you who own or have hunted with Large Munsterlanders.

Thanks.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I've been around a few munsterlanders. They're a different breed. Remind me of a cross between a setter and spaniel. Where are you located? I know there is a breeder in the Fergus area who runs dogs in NAVHDA, and there are a few more around the Twin Cities. Not a super common versatile breed around here, but I think that's because of their style and the saturation of GSPs/GWPs.

They have a very, very strong tracking nose. Probably one of the best scenting/tracking dogs in the versatile lineup. I saw a young SM put on an absolute clinic on a 150-yard pheasant track during a NA test three years ago. It was like her nose was magnetized to the zig-zagging track of that rooster. Amazing.

From what I've seen, they are natural-born water lovers, too (although exposing them to water early and often will assure this) and can be fairly good natural retrievers. The only place I've seen hiccups is in the field. If you like a methodical, close-working dog, than a LM or SM will be a perfect fit. The munsterlanders I've seen haven't ranged further than 50 yards from the handler at any given moment. Also, they can be close pointers. That is, their tracking instinct is so strong, that they often will get virtually on top of a bird before pointing it. You can solve this by field training with homing pigeons and traps in the offseason, but I've been told its a fairly ingrained trait so may be tough to crack. If you don't mind a pointer with a penchant to bump birds, it probably won't matter. And like I said, some work in the offseason may remedy it, too.

Other than that, everything I've seen would fit right in with a Lab lover. If I were you, I'd find a couple owners of munsterlanders and ask to speak with them or see the dogs. Maybe check out a breeder or two. Find out if they are the dog for you, instead of just listening to the ramblings of some know-it-all on the internet


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for your observations on Munsterlanders. I plan to do what you recommend. However, I have to keep my curiosity and interest "in check" until I'm ready to go; Remy still has a few good years ahead of her and my wife says "no more dogs" until Remy can no longer hunt. If I let myself get ahead of the situation, I might bump into a litter of Munsterlanders next week and buy one, only to see my wife change the locks on the doors.


----------

